# The boys! :)



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey guys,

Here are the boys! Been a while since I've posted pictures.. but here are a few new ones!  Bonez is getting HUGE! Its amazing watching him grow. He's getting better about the craziness too, thank God!  

Anyway, PICS!

BIG and I just chillin'










My two CRAZY, IDIOT, MORON, but loving boys!  Hyper, hyper brindles.. lol Bonez is much heavier then Buddy already.. just not quite as tall. Bonez weighs about 80 lbs. now.. didn't weigh him this week, but that's my guess. He was 72, about 2 weeks ago.. and he's averaging 4-5 lbs. a week, so its a good guess.  He'll be 5 months old on 6/18. 










BIG slubber man!










I love how Bonez is starting to get that 'Mastiff' look to him! 










Bonez is a MAJOR bully to BIG when playing in the yard.. BIG has probably 80 lbs. on him, but is CONSTANTLY getting his butt handed to him! haha.. this is how it usually looks when they are in the yard playing










Not sure what happened here................................










Then, my little Bonez-y










Enjoy!
Adrian


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh... I LOVE them all!!!! I really like the brindling on Bonez. They are all very stunning!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

omg dogs are so funny. That photo captioned, "Not sure what happened here" had me laughing. Thanks for sharing...holy cow Big is...BIG!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

they are gorgeous .... I especially love Big


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful boys you have there. Why is it that it's so fun watching dogs play?


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I LOVE the pictures of them playing!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the great pictures!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Cyoooott!! They look like so much fun, your little pack of boys. They're all just stunning. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

So cute. Bonez is getting so big! I love them little and clumsy! Don't you wish they could stay that way!


----------

